# Dolphins in the Gulf



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I meant to post this a few weeks ago when it happened. I have been diving for 22 years and have never even seen a porpoise. We were seeing some around the surface but never expected to experience what followed. They were swimming all around and beside us. Turns out, there was a shark around. They kind of "escorted" us down and ran the shark off. It was one of my coolest dive experiences.

http://youtu.be/Y99YInbbtDk


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of the shark under me as I'm giving my buddy the "OK" sign...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome. Looks like they were trying to get you to play.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

They did act like they wanted me to play. They were just a little too fast for me!:notworthy:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

super cool. That is why we dive. It is indeed another world down there.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't wait to finish my dive cert, that is awesome!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's awesome. It was over 20 years before I saw the only one I've seen on a dive. At least it was after the invention of the gopro and we both got it on video!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

SaltAddict said:


> That's awesome. It was over 20 years before I saw the only one I've seen on a dive. At least it was after the invention of the gopro and we both got it on video!


The dolphin had a GoPro? Those things are everywhere now. :zap:


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

dlo said:


> the dolphin had a gopro? Those things are everywhere now. :zap:


:d😂


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Not the way that was intended, but funny none the less. 
Simple minds.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool.


----------

